# My C20 license



## Dave_1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, 
I have a C20 license (WARM-AIR HEATING, VENTILATING AND AIR-CONDITIONING) and I own a business thats doing just that. I now want to expand my business and have a secondery business which will deal with air duct cleaning. Can the other business work under the same license? If not, what are the stps I need to take? 

Thank you, 

Dave


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Why start a new company? Do it within your existing business. Advertising, phones, insurance and customer base is already in place. Don't reinvent the wheel.

I also do Air duct cleaning in my company. Not enough profits to operate on its own but works well within. I do not push it very hard I have it basically to keep my existing customers from going to a competitor.


----------

